# American Beam Steam Engine



## modelbuff (Mar 19, 2009)

The winter before last I finished my American Beam Steam Engine. The construction of this engine took nearly a year of time and was built in spurts over a period of three years. The casting kit for this engine is available from Historic Models LLC. This engine is a scale example of early sidewheel steamship engines built in the US. Only twofull size engines remain, neither are operational.


----------



## Bernd (Mar 19, 2009)

That is one beautiful engine. Nice job and only three years to build it. WOW. :bow:

I take it there are plans for that?

Bernd


----------



## modelbuff (Mar 19, 2009)

Plans come with the casting kit.


----------



## Shaynut (Mar 19, 2009)

:bow: :bow:OH my, that is awesome :bow: :bow:

Roland


----------



## IronHorse (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow........Nice, I think that would be a 10 year project for me


----------



## smokebox (Mar 21, 2009)

A true work of art, 
    I would not know where to start on that beauty


                                   Rob" Smokebox" Wright


----------



## pete (Apr 12, 2009)

Very, very well done, I think this board needs a new catagory- Engine of The Year!!!!

Pete


----------



## hitandmissman (Apr 12, 2009)

That is one great work of art. Would you have the contact info for historic models? Again a fantastic job on that one.


----------



## rake60 (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful Craftsmanship! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Rick


----------

